

Why Banksy Is (Probably) a Woman - Audiophilip
http://www.citylab.com/design/2014/11/why-banksy-is-probably-a-woman/382202/

======
dalke
History is rife with making these sorts of predictions. And failures.
Silverberg and Ellison both wrongly believed James Tiptree, Jr. to be the
pseudonym for a male author, based on internal evidence. The logic here is no
better than theirs.

